
Why Is the Home Building Industry Stuck in the 1940s? Embrace Pre-Fab Homes - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2018/09/why-is-the-home-building-industry-stuck-in-the-1940s/570469/
======
oldgrumpygeek
I think the biggest drawback for pre-fab housing in the negative image that it
is somehow lower quality construction. Some people even confuse it with mobile
homes. I watched a season of This Old House recently were setup a pre-fab
house for a family. It was very interesting. They brought in the house in
section that were wired, plumbed and had future proofing setup. The house took
a couple of month to put together, partly because of the weather and TV show
been filmed around it but it went up quicker then most homes these days. The
house was very nice. It looked like a $600,000 home in my part of the world.

